# Survival > General Survival Discussion >  Bleach on wounds

## Bibow

Since bleach has certain chemicals that kill germs, bacteria etc. would it be possible to dilute it and treat small wounds? i did a search and found nothing. I'm sure there's some intelligent members who could help out with this.
Thanks

----------


## Pal334

Interesting question I found the following, apparently it is not a normally accepted method

The discussion on bleach starts as follows: Scroll down to it and follow the conversation.
"Hello, 
_I have a question that hopefully you may answer for me. I recently started working in a nursing home and I have observed the "wound nurse",who is an lvn, cleaning a stage 4 pressure ulcer with bleach and water. It looks very painful and seems like it would really burn. Is this appropriate cleanser for such a deep and open wound?? I would really appreciate your reply"_

http://www.medicaledu.com/emails/email_2005_0217.htm

----------


## Bibow

Thanks Pal, by the sounds of it it acts similar to hydrogen peroxide. But it would be better than nothing if one was stuck in the bush with nothing else. Although, it would be hard to measure the correct amount of water to bleach solution. I would rather kill a little good tissue than lose a finger/arm.

----------


## Trouble

I've used a small amount of bleach to clean suspected water, and yes I have ingested it, so I don't see any problem with external use.

----------


## Rick

A couple of thoughts, please.....

1. Why would you be lost in the wilderness with only bleach? 
2. What possible scenario would using bleach or hydrogen peroxide on wounds be acceptable? Both kill tissue. If the wound is not deep then clean it with water and soap if you have any. Otherwise just clean water. If the wound is a deep laceration or puncture wound then control any bleeding and seek medical help.

----------


## Bibow

1.let's just say that i brought along bleach to purify water if boiling were not an option and i did not have any other sort of cleaning agents. 
2. well lets just say i some how got a cut and there is something really nasty and dirty that got on it i have no ideas what that could be right now but the possibilities are endless and anything can happen. 
This was mostly just a hypothetical random thought.

----------


## Ole WV Coot

I have known a few people who would use Clorox on poison ivy to "burn" it off and keep it from itching. Never used anything odd unless you count whiskey & turpentine.

----------


## doug1980

My grandma used bleach on me once when I got poison ivy real bad.  Hurt like he!! but I have never been affected by poison ivy since.  I can touch it all day long and nothing.  Not saying it was the bleach but who knows.  Then after a day at the sawmill my palms would be black from handling wood all day and the only thing that got it off was bleach.  Had many cuts and splinters so it hurt like he!! but it did the job with no ill affects.

----------


## mcfd45

Bleach and hydrogen peroxide are necrotic to tissue.  We now have better cleaning agents.  I would go with alcohol hand sanitizer before I would go with bleach.  Betadine is another alternative.

----------


## crashdive123

> 1.let's just say that i brought along bleach to purify water if boiling were not an option and i did not have any other sort of cleaning agents. 
> 2. well lets just say i some how got a cut and there is something really nasty and dirty that got on it i have no ideas what that could be right now but the possibilities are endless and anything can happen. 
> This was mostly just a hypothetical random thought.


Let's just say add a first aid kit to your supplies.

----------


## oldsoldier

I'll have to agree with mcfd..... True bleach and hyd.perox. DO ACT similar in some aspects. You CAN use hyd perox. as a oral rinse if you have a gum/mouth problem like an infetion and you can us it undeluted. I wouldn't ever want to try that w/bleach even at 100/1 ratio. you are better of to use a sanitizer or betedine than bleach. If you only have bleach handy try some natural remedies.

----------


## RobertRogers

You are going to have to be very careful, especially with bleach.  Hydrogen Peroxide typically found in the home is pretty safe, but bleach can really injure you.

----------


## Schleprok

think Crash nailed it, carry a first aid kit...

----------


## chiangmaimav

Several years ago, while working as a sergeant in prison in NY, I was involved in a violent use of force incident with an inmate and was exposed to a large amount of the inmate's blood on my face and body. As soon as the inmate was locked in, I ran to the porter closet and took off my shirt and poured straight bleach on my face, arms and chest, as I did not know if inmate was HIV positive and we were told bleach kills the virus. I do not recommend using the bleach as it burned like hell obviously and looked like I had a real bad sunburn. Perhaps it is okay when diluted, but like other people here said why would you be out in the woods with bleach and no other treatment?

----------


## jeff_c

Oh yeah... burns SOOOO good.  Ive used it on poison ivy. And I have the scars to prove it. 




> I have known a few people who would use Clorox on poison ivy to "burn" it off and keep it from itching. Never used anything odd unless you count whiskey & turpentine.

----------


## Sarge47

> Bleach and hydrogen peroxide are necrotic to tissue.  We now have better cleaning agents.  I would go with alcohol hand sanitizer before I would go with bleach.  Betadine is another alternative.


Not only does alcohol hand sanitizer better than bleach, it also can work as a fire-starter, giving it more than one use.  the right tool for the job I always say! :Cool2:

----------


## Ole WV Coot

Folks I do agree with everything negative said about using bleach. Growing up it was what was handy and what you call "folk remedies" were used by everyone. We did not have an ER or most times the means or money to go to a doctor. We used things common to the hills of KY, Indians & old Melungeon remedies. I didn't know Jewelweed by name, but used it as a young child, same with mayapple, slippery elm inner bark & how to make soap, cover chairs with hickory bark and I still don't know the correct names for many plants we used and ate. Primitive but it did work.

----------

